# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Xin macro

## ngocbh2001

Chào các bạn

Mình sử dụng march3 cho máy phay.Do nhu cầu công việc mình cần cái macro như sau:

Macro có nhiệm vụ lưu lại toàn bộ theo tác của mình khi sử dụng bàn phím để di chuyển các trục x y z thành một file g code .Để khi mình chạy lại file này thì máy di chuyển y hệt lúc đầu mình làm bằng tay vậy.

Mình xin cảm ơn trước

Thân Ngọc Huỳnh

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

macro ko làm đc như thế nha bác. bác muốn làm như thế chỉ có thể là dùng plc. khởi tạo plc dạng teach nhé bác

----------


## Gamo

Đơn giản mà, nhờ cụ anhcos viết cho  :Wink:

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Nếu lưu 3 trục thì dùng caí này có sẵn rồi JCode http://www.machsupport.com/software/plugins/

----------


## ngocbh2001

Tải về rồi sử dụng như thế nào bác

----------


## Tuấn

bác định dạy cái máy hàn co2 nó hàn à ?

----------

ngocbh2001

----------


## anhcos

> Tải về rồi sử dụng như thế nào bác


Mình chỉ cho bác chỗ mua cần, còn câu thì bác phải tự lo lấy thôi.

----------


## ngocbh2001

OK đúng rồi bác!mình định làm 1 con cnc hàn co2 (làm cửa sắt theo số lượng cho công trình) với kích thước 1500x3000 mm
dùng tia laser kết hợp camera để xác định điểm hàn.Nhưng nếu viết code tay thì hơi phê.
Bác Anhcos chi cho minh với,cám ơn bạn cùng anh em nhìu

Thân Ngọc Huỳnh 0918718919( Biên Hòa-Đồng Nai)

----------


## anhcos

Bác tải nó về rồi ấn đôi vào, nó sẽ tự cài vô mach3 (nhớ thoát mach3 ra trước).
Trong mach3 vô menu Config xong chọn tiếp config plugins rồi ấn vô để enable cái JCode lên.
Lúc đó sẽ thêm cái menu Jog-->Gcode ở cuối.

Vừa rồi cũng có bác nhờ làm cái như thế này, nhưng bác ấy chơi 6 trục luôn.

----------

Luyến, ngocbh2001, Tuấn

----------


## ngocbh2001

Cám ơn bác nhiều.Bác ở đâu nếu ở DN,HCM thì hôm nào cafe

----------


## anhcos

> Cám ơn bác nhiều.Bác ở đâu nếu ở DN,HCM thì hôm nào cafe


Mình ở giáp ranh DH&HCM nhưng vài tuần mới về nhà, hy vọng có dịp gặp bác. Đang khoái vụ laser và camera của bác đây.

----------


## taih2

> Mình ở giáp ranh DH&HCM nhưng vài tuần mới về nhà, hy vọng có dịp gặp bác. Đang khoái vụ laser và camera của bác đây.


DH là Đức Hòa - Long An đó hả bác ?

----------


## anhcos

> DH là Đức Hòa - Long An đó hả bác ?


Sr, viết lộn đó bác, Đồng nai với HCM (Q9).

----------


## Tuấn

Hóng vụ camera với laser của bác. Cái này em nghe nói rồi mà chưa hình dung ra sao...

Bác up cái hình cần hàn lên em nghía thử xem có cách nào khác để làm được không nào

----------


## ngocbh2001

Nó là thế này bác: cửa sắt làm 1 mẩu với số lượng lớn,sao khi cắt các chi tiết ok,chúng ta sếp nó lên máy cnc 3 trục,đồng thòi dùng gổ làm rập cho nó luôn,mục đích là để lần sao chỉ việc bỏ vào rập là ok(các chi tiết cũng đựoc cắt cnc để đảm bảo kích thước chuẩn giống nhau).vị trí gắn mỏ hàn co2 sẽ được tháo ra và gắn đèn laser vào ở vị trí nầy ta gắn thêm 1 camera mục đích là khi di chuyển đến điểm cần hàng ta sẽ quang sát trên màn hình tivi để xác định tia laser đã vào đúng khe  hở giữ 2 thanh sát hây chưa.nhờ ứng dụng jog->gcode khi di chuyển giữa các mối hàng chúng ta đã có sẵn gcode.sao dó chình sũa một ít ở những đoạn di chuyển chú không phài hàng((đó là những đoạn gcode có z> nhièu so với 0)
Đến đây là chúng ta có thể tiến hành hàn rồi,trên trục z sẽ gán cảm biến tại vị trí z=0 để mở máy hàn co2

----------


## ngocbh2001

Các bác xem có 1 cái máy may túi tự đọng theo link sau https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlceTo39P_Q
mình thấy nó kết hợp 1 máy cnc + 1 máy may thôi có điều cái motor máy may nầy cũng đực điều khiển tự động
Các bác xem chúng ta có thể làm không?

----------


## CKD

Mach3 có phần teach.. tức Jog để dạy và mach3 lưu lại thành gcode.
Tụi tây nó hay dùng để làm ứng dụng điều khiển robot 6axis max

----------

Gamo, haignition, ngocbh2001, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Em cũng nghĩ máy cần 5~6 trục như cái cụ Anhcos làm thì mới hàn cái cửa được ợ. Không biết bác chủ định cho nó hàn 2D hay 3D. Nếu 2D em sợ làm xong cái cửa nó cong như cái bánh đa mất.

Vụ laser với camera nghe phiêu quá. Chắc khó ổn

----------

ngocbh2001

----------


## Khoa C3

Công việc kiếm tiền thì mú luôn con robot hàn cho chắc ăn.giá ko đắt hơn dựng con máy cnc quá nhiều.
Nếu thích tự dựng thì mua bộ khiển robot china đi. Làm mach3 liên quan tới máy tính, hàn ko may bị nhiễu thì khó lường lắm ạ. 
Tham khảo giá

----------

Tuấn

----------


## ngocbh2001

Hàn 2d bạn ơi.để tránh bị cong vệnh mình sẽ nệp nó lên bàn luôn

----------


## ngocbh2001

Anh em nào đã DY vói mach3 cho mình it kinh nghiêm

Thanh

----------


## Tuấn

Hì, vậy có can bác cũng vẫn làm rồi. Chúc mừng bác đi vào con đường đau khổ  :Smile:  Có gì cho em học ké với  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Có 2 khã năng.

1. Là dùng teach panel trong cửa sổ MDI. Trong này thì.. không thể dùng chức năng JOG mà phải dùng MDI, tức là gỏ lệnh manual từng dòng, nó sẽ lưu lại thành file. Sau đó ta có thể sử dụng file này để chạy lại.

2. Là dùng plug-in JOG to Gcode, theo cách này thì mình có thể sử dụng chức năng JOG, vừa có thể chạy lệnh MDI và lưu lại.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

bác CKD có biết phần mềm nào sửa đc cái plugin đó ko? em cần sửa nó thành 6 trục.

----------


## ngocbh2001

Cái bộ nầy gồm những gì bạn có thể nó rỏ không?

----------


## CKD

> bác CKD có biết phần mềm nào sửa đc cái plugin đó ko? em cần sửa nó thành 6 trục.


Chưa thử nghiệm, nhưng bản thân nó chỉ lưu lại GCode, nên chắc nó chẵng phân biệt bao nhiêu trục. Tức là nó có thể lưu hết ABCXYZ axis.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Công việc kiếm tiền thì mú luôn con robot hàn cho chắc ăn.giá ko đắt hơn dựng con máy cnc quá nhiều.
> Nếu thích tự dựng thì mua bộ khiển robot china đi. Làm mach3 liên quan tới máy tính, hàn ko may bị nhiễu thì khó lường lắm ạ. 
> Tham khảo giá
> Đính kèm 39850


bộ này hiện đách có tiếng anh,mò ngáo luôn ậ  :Frown: 



> Chưa thử nghiệm, nhưng bản thân nó chỉ lưu lại GCode, nên chắc nó chẵng phân biệt bao nhiêu trục. Tức là nó có thể lưu hết ABCXYZ axis.


jcode chạy 3 trục thôi ậ
của anh anhcos 6 trục,vẫn còn nợ anh ấy 2 chẹo chưa có khả năng trả hehe

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> bộ này hiện đách có tiếng anh,mò ngáo luôn ậ 
> 
> jcode chạy 3 trục thôi ậ
> của anh anhcos 6 trục,vẫn còn nợ anh ấy 2 chẹo chưa có khả năng trả hehe


Bác nào có plugin jcode 6 trục chia sẻ với. Có hậu tạ nhé

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Bác nào có plugin jcode 6 trục chia sẻ với. Có hậu tạ nhé


em nhờ anh anhcos viết,a xem hỏi ý ảnh có cho 2 người sài dc ko,dc thì mình chia mỗi người nữa nhẹ nhàng kaka.
dang kẹt tiền nên chưa thanh toán cho anh anhcos nữa ,mới có bản demo à.Mà sài ok lắm

----------


## Tuấn

> em nhờ anh anhcos viết,a xem hỏi ý ảnh có cho 2 người sài dc ko,dc thì mình chia mỗi người nữa nhẹ nhàng kaka.
> dang kẹt tiền nên chưa thanh toán cho anh anhcos nữa ,mới có bản demo à.Mà sài ok lắm


Cụ làm bài giới thiệu cái 6 trục này cho em xem với. Biết đâu nhiều người cũng cần.

Em là em toàn dùng phần mềm chùa, dưng mà đấy là của mấy thằng tây nó viết, bọn ấy em kệ chúng nó, còn quân nhà minh ngồi viết ra thì bao giờ cụ ấy bán được trên 1000 bản em cũng sẽ chôm thui, chưa đủ 1000 bản thì em gửi lệ phí ợ.

----------

